# wildlife jokes



## Caroline (May 25, 2010)

How do you catch a squirrell?

Act like a nut

Why did the hedge hog cross the road?

To see his flat mate

What is black and white and red all over?

A zebra with sun burn

what else is balck and white and red all over?

A pengiun with sunburn

What's black and white and makes the traffic stop for it?

a zebra crossing

What do you call an aligator with cotton wool in his ears? 

Anything you like, he can't hear you?

What do you call an elephant wearing sun glasses?

Nothing he is in disguise


----------

